# Requesting Thoughts and Prayers in New Jersey



## Ms. Research (Aug 27, 2011)

Could I request from you fine people of this forum for your thoughts and prayers for my neighbors in Gloucester County & Cumberland County New Jersey.  These two Counties have been hit hard just recently with major flood damage but with the estimated 10 more inches of rain via Hurricane Irene (news reports), I'm afraid more damage will occur and people and animals will be affected by the flooding again, who haven't caught their breath from the last one.   

Just to let all know, these two counties have a lot of people who raise livestock.  So it's been really hard for them and know they just can't pack up and leave their livestock. 

Nothing we can do about it.  Just be prepared.   My thoughts are with all who are going to be affected by High tides and flooding.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Aug 27, 2011)

I've had our BYH and BYC friends in the Atlantic sea coast in my thoughts all day today.

I know there is a lot more to the East than just the big cities.  In New York State there are many small farms and lots of people who have animals.  

Since I have animals myself, I am always concerned for others who have to deal with bad weather, and take care of their animals.

I've often asked my husband how can I get 17 goats, 60 chickens, 2 horses, and 5 dogs in our tornado shelter.

Of course, I'm thinking of everyone up and down the coast, I hope everyone will be OK.  Stuff can be replaced.  People and animals, not so easily.

DonnaBelle


----------



## elevan (Aug 27, 2011)

They've already been in my thoughts and prayers.  Everyone in the line of the storm is.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 28, 2011)

Knew you all would be thinking of all.  Just wanted a little extra thoughts for these good people in that area.  

So far it wasn't that bad.  Still raining.  Didn't lose power.   Yet.  

Hoping everyone in the line of Hurricane Irene made out OK!   It's off the Coast of Asbury Park New Jersey right now.  So all I'm thinking is more heavy rains and wind later.

Wishing I could send this extra heavy rain to Texas who needs it and OKlahoma who only got a little relief.


----------

